# To Touareg to not to Touareg?



## SUVAGEN (Aug 13, 2011)

My 2008 Passat B6 VR6 4mo wagon is toast, at least for me. I have posted bits of the saga on other forums and have considered at least 20 different cars as a replacement. I'll spare you where I have been, and ask only your thoughts on where I am. (The conclusion I reached after probably 25+ hours of research and a couple of test drives - yes I am a bit obsessive - if I could I have whatever I wanted, it would be an Audi Q5.)

For background, I purchased my wagon with 40K miles on it. I was going to get the 2.0T, but everything I read pointed to the VR6 engine have fewer issues. So I took the plunge. The car was wonderful. Loved, loved, loved it. First time I was passionate about my ride for the whole time I had it. The car has a $4K issue and with 124K miles, I have decided to let her go. I am not happy that the car didn't last longer. I traded my 2008 Toyota Sienna minivan for it, the rationalization being that the van cost less when both were new in 2008, and when I did the swap in 2010, they each had 40K miles, and now the wagon cost less. Now, I think I would have a van with 124K miles - barely midlife for a Toyota - and instead I have squat (the car is worth barely 4K). My Passat will make someone very happy after they put in the labor. I am reminded of when I had a Saab 9000 and it needed something major at 120K miles, I ditched it and bought a Honda. Problem is, now I can't drive those eastern imports anymore. Just ain't the same. I have tasted of German engineering and I can't go back.

So.... the point for this forum, is I am considering a Touareg 2011 V6 AWD with 25K miles. Part of me is concerned that I am just going down the same path as before: buying a possibly problematic car with 25K miles already on it. Touareg's have so many black eyes, it is amazing they can see. Will the driving be like my Passat on stilts? When I first got my Passat it was on CPO - until 72K miles! That was a deal! VW got wise to that, and only adds 24K miles now. 

The only other option currently on the table is a new (or possibly lightly used) Golf. If I have pick-up and handling, in a nicely executed interior, I'll be happy; and when I really need the AWD, I will either sell it or pass it on to my son. And hope like heck I can find an affordable Q5.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I am a long time Volkswagen enthusiast and currently 5 of the 7 family cars are VWs, recently my wife and I decided to it was time to replace our 04 4Mo Passat wagon (172K but still looking and running great) and ended up with a 2011 CPO VR6 Touareg Lux and couldn't be happier.

We had a 5 hour drive home from the VW dealer in Allentown, PA that I found this Touareg online at, had seen the white with saddle brown interior before and this one owner lease return really caught my attention. The way home convinced me we had brought the right vehicle, what a pleasure to drive both on the Interstate at 75mph and winding through the Finger Lakes region of NY on country roads.

We did not get the TDI version but I think for how we intend on using the Touareg the 3.6 VR6 engine will be great for us, plenty of power and very smooth, the 4Mo wagon was the 1.8T auto and ran well but added weight of 4Motion was noticeable so the new Touareg is a lot faster to 60 than the wagon.










I know there is nothing inexpensive about owning this car but hope it proves to be a great car and gives us 150K or more of pure driving enjoyment. I opted for VR6 engine and getting about 21.2 mpg average which is only about 2 mpg less than the 4Mo wagon and hoping the VR6 will be easier to maintain because most VW mechanics have a lot more experience working on gas engines than diesel at this point.

The Q5 is nice but the Treg is built on same production line as the Porsche and Q7.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## nc211 (Jul 15, 2010)

rcprato said:


> The Q5 is nice but the Treg is built on same production line as the Porsche and Q7.


This is an important sentence. Given that Porsche recently ranked at the top of the stack for one of these satisfaction surveys (there are millions of them), I think one could take comfort in knowing the underpinnings of the Toureg is shared with the Cayanne as well, which has been praised for many years as one of the best all-around SUV's ever made (including reliability). The 3.6 V6 is one of those shared components. 

I'm considering a Toureg TDI soon as well. When it comes to VW issues, I liken them to that line in Ferris Beuller where "My cousins sister's friend's boyfriend saw Ferris pass out at 31 Flavors last night". 

We've all "heard" horror stories about VW's. But, unless if you've modified your VW beyond the stress points, I have yet to actually meet "that person" who was left on the side of the road by their VW while aliens landed and stole their flex capacitor. Are they perfect cars? Nope. But as a former Lexus owner (2 flagship models), a V8 4Runner, and a current Highlander with a clicking noise in the front driveshaft and misaligned rear gate..... Neither is what everyone seems to think is the best car maker in the world. In fact, I spent probably 10x's as much in repairs for my former LS400 alone, than I have for my past GTI's, one of which I bought used at 40k miles as well!!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

nc211 said:


> This is an important sentence. Given that Porsche recently ranked at the top of the stack for one of these satisfaction surveys (there are millions of them), I think one could take comfort in knowing the underpinnings of the Toureg is shared with the Cayanne as well, which has been praised for many years as one of the best all-around SUV's ever made (including reliability). The 3.6 V6 is one of those shared components.
> 
> I'm considering a Toureg TDI soon as well. When it comes to VW issues, I liken them to that line in Ferris Beuller where "My cousins sister's friend's boyfriend saw Ferris pass out at 31 Flavors last night".
> 
> We've all "heard" horror stories about VW's. But, unless if you've modified your VW beyond the stress points, I have yet to actually meet "that person" who was left on the side of the road by their VW while aliens landed and stole their flex capacitor. Are they perfect cars? Nope. But as a former Lexus owner (2 flagship models), a V8 4Runner, and a current Highlander with a clicking noise in the front driveshaft and misaligned rear gate..... Neither is what everyone seems to think is the best car maker in the world. In fact, I spent probably 10x's as much in repairs for my former LS400 alone, than I have for my past GTI's, one of which I bought used at 40k miles as well!!


VERY well said!

Picked up my '13 TDI Lux back in April and couldn't be happier. The Touareg is the 8th VW I've purchased in my history of VW ownership, and only one of those (ex-wife's 05.5 Jetta) I had issues with. Every other one has performed flawlessly. The first three were even heavily modified. Hell, even the issues with the Jetta were menial electrical problems which I account to it being a brand new platform when we bought it. None of them were show stoppers. The car never left her or I stranded. Her 08 that replaced it was perfect.

People seem to think that VW's just break down left and right, which really is not the case at all.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I discourage most of my friends from buying VW's only because they can be a nightmare to maintain if you don't understand that you can't be a cheapskate when they need attention.
When my VW's need repair I always have the mindset of "fix them right the first time" and use only OEM parts or OEM quality parts, buying cheap parts either online or at the chain auto parts store will most always result in problems. I also only use my VW dealer or Indy shops that specialize and are well known for working on German cars like BMW's, Audi's and VW's if I don't do the repair myself. Really don't understand the people who buy a VW with a turbocharged engine and then complain how much the VW approved synthetic oil costs, give me a break! I buy only VW spec motor oil and spend a few dollars extra for the German brands like Ravenol and Motul which have proved to have less burn off between changes than Castrol and Mobil 1 VW approved syn oils.
I expect my Treg to cost more to maintain than the Passats and Jettas we own, that comes from this being a more highly engineered vehicle and lower production numbers.
No brand of autos is perfect but I think the owners of VW's that have problems with their vehicles (some of which is their own fault) are more vocal than drivers of other brands when things are not going well on these forums.
I have had many VW's through the years, first was a well used 72 Beattle, and this 11 Touareg VR6 LUX is by far the nicest one so far and every time I jump in the driver's seat like driving this vehicle even more.


----------



## Lee_K (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm a little confused by your search criteria. If you are in love with a Q5, then why not get one of those?

The Touareg is bigger, heavier, and more capable than the Q5. It has better soft road manners, more cargo capacity, and a different driving dynamic. The Golf is smaller, more nimble, and will have less cargo capacity than the Audi. Of the three, the Golf will most likely be the most reliable in the 100k to 200k window. If a $4000 repair at 125k is making you give up your Passat, then neither the Q5 or Touareg is a wise choice as there will a higher probability of relatively expensive repairs -- maybe not all at one time -- in that period of the vehicle's life.

Neither the Q5 or the Touareg is an appliance car like a Camry or a Sienna. We VW owners should know this and expect it. Rather than listen to anecdotal horror stories that come up so often automotive forums, the hard statistics from Consumer Reports, JD Powers, and True Delta show VW as a brand has been steadily improving in overall long term reliability since the wretched early 2000s Mk IV era. This is even more impressive considering the industry as a whole has been improving as well. 

Find a nice CPO Q5 and enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## JDB001 (Sep 19, 2007)

For the trivia reference - it's "flux-capacitor". If is was "flex-ing," that would be bad when capacitors are in use (i.e., they tend to fail). But the flux from the distributed charge across the cap plates makes the De Lorean fly - and that's a good thing. 

On a related subject -- 
Does the "new" Touareg come out next year - or is it 2016?


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

2012 Lux gasser. I'd take it over a Q5 any day, although I just drove a Q7 TDI and absolutely loved the diesel. As alluded to by other posters, the Treg is just a more solid, more substantial vehicle than the Q5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

And, the driving dynamics in any trim are absolutely top notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The problems with Touareg were back when they first hit the U.S. in 2003. By late 2005, all of the problems were fixed. 2006 MY vehicles and newer have been amazingly reliable and strong vehicles. From 2011 and newer, Touareg is an even less complicated vehicle with it not having a low-range transfer case anymore.

Touareg's have been relatively trouble free for many years ---- anyone telling you otherwise is full of...........!

If you have a good deal on a 2011 and it's been maintained ---- grab it.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a 2012 Touareg TDI Sport with nav. It now has about 47K miles on it. No repairs so far and it runs flawlessly. I considered a Q5 at the time but the T was a better deal. Some things to consider.... I prefer the Sport vs. the Lux as there is no panoramic roof. The Q5 comes with one but you can delete it. Also the 18 inch wheels on the Sport have tires that will last longer and will be cheaper to replace than 19 or 20 inch. The nav system is quiet good. It rides very quietly and smoothly on the highway and will approach 800 miles on a fill if you do not go too fast. On the down side, it rides a bit rough on poorly maintained back roads at low speed. The Sport also does not have memory for the power seats or the mirrors. I do not need leather or wood trim and prefer not to have a sunroof. One minor detail is that the DEF is filed in the trunk area of the T. This is potentially very messy if you are not careful. The Audis have the DEF fill near the fuel filler.


----------



## JohnKK (Aug 30, 2004)

JDB001 said:


> For the trivia reference - it's "flux-capacitor". If is was "flex-ing," that would be bad when capacitors are in use (i.e., they tend to fail). But the flux from the distributed charge across the cap plates makes the De Lorean fly - and that's a good thing.
> 
> On a related subject --
> Does the "new" Touareg come out next year - or is it 2016?


Very good, grasshopper. Stay in flux.


----------



## SUVAGEN (Aug 13, 2011)

Lee- Thank you for the thoughtful reply. You are actually preaching to the choir. I really like the term "appliance car". I tell people that I require an "enthusiast car" and it is a place in my life I am willing to spend money. I get pleasure from driving a well-built, well-engineered car. 

I am very strongly considering the Touareg again. I like the Audis but I love VWs. My jets cooled on the Q5 when I found the 'personal sized' Q3, but that doesn't have an engine option that interests me. I really like the minimalist interiors as far as dashboard dohickies, etc. I am just not interested in a 2.0T engine and the 3.0s in the Q5s jack the price. The Touareg prices are much better these days on the CPO V6s, both gas and diesel. 

The Golf was a distraction, a placeholder, never a real option. 

I know what you mean about the reviews and horror stories - I bought a 2008 Passat in 2010 - so clearly I did not take full heed. I did careful research and when the shopping started, I was looking at the lowest cost possibility - a 2.0T FWD - and when the music stopped, I had a VR6 4mo - in large part because they had fewer problems, and '08 over '07.

I'll let you know what happens. Right now the decision vectors are 2012 over 2011 and TDI over gas. How much are each of those options 'worth'. For instance, is a 2012 with 30K miles better than a 2011 with 25K? What is a reasonable adder for diesel? Is a TDI with 50K miles comparable to a gas engine with 25K?



Lee_K said:


> I'm a little confused by your search criteria. If you are in love with a Q5, then why not get one of those?
> 
> The Touareg is bigger, heavier, and more capable than the Q5. It has better soft road manners, more cargo capacity, and a different driving dynamic. The Golf is smaller, more nimble, and will have less cargo capacity than the Audi. Of the three, the Golf will most likely be the most reliable in the 100k to 200k window. If a $4000 repair at 125k is making you give up your Passat, then neither the Q5 or Touareg is a wise choice as there will a higher probability of relatively expensive repairs -- maybe not all at one time -- in that period of the vehicle's life.
> 
> ...


----------



## SUVAGEN (Aug 13, 2011)

*Update on the Passat*

Hey, I want to thank you all for your responses to this thread. I am sorry I have not checked in, but I was waiting for the conclusive update on my Passat - which I still do not have. I had decided to fix it because there wasn't anything I really wanted to buy at that exact moment. A tech there offered to buy it for 4K - the issue was still unknown - but I decided the car was worth more than that running if I opted to sell it, and the repairs weren't likely to be more.

Alas, I STILL do not have it back.:banghead:

Before dropping the transmission, a conversation was had with VW engineers. Said, sounds like the fuel pump. Found that FP had 3.8 bars instead of 4.? (I am going off memory here and have no idea if the numbers sound reasonable, the point is, it was smidge low.) Good news! They replaced the fuel pump for $1200.00. Asked if lead tech could drive it home to assure it was fixed. I said yes. Sure enough, after a good thirty minutes of driving, the problem was back. They comped me the fuel pump.:laugh:

Back to Plan A. They were still thinking oil bolt (I'm thinking, my car is an '08, not an '07 so I'm going to be kind of pissed if that is the issue). Not the issue. Looks like there is a bad cam sensor so those are replaced. Timing chain is a little loose so that is tightened. 

But where is my car? 

Slammed with business, tech is pulled from my car to do quick jobs and get them out. They don't want the tech to have any time pressure when he is putting my car back together. A couple of more days.

So, still don't know if what they did fixed the car. I am trying to see if there is any way I can get any $$ for any of this from VW, but so far nothing has surfaced.

In the meantime, I have been driving a New Beetle loaner car for over ONE MONTH! Fun for the first week, but I am thoroughly missing my car. It is the R-line version, and seriously... Okay, cool that I have put over 1K miles on someone else's car, but not an interesting ride.

So... during this time, the dealership has gotten in a 2012 Touareg in white with a beige interior (I'll take any car, as long as it is white with a tan interior ). It is a V6 with about 39K miles and a 30K price tag. I have looked at others online and see the prices coming down, but I have by far the most bargaining leverage with this dealership (and one in CA that repaired my broken gas tank, that has a similar 2011 Touareg with fewer miles (25K), same cost. Thoughts on the year vs. the miles?

Hopefully, the saga will have a final chapter shortly.... 

Coincidence? I think not. Still on the fence about actually pulling the trigger, but I will at least talk to them.


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

The 2011 will probably have a backup camera and the 2012 probably won't. Other than that, I don't think there is really a difference between the 2.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

As you can see in my post earlier we have 2011 VR6 Lux, white with saddle brown interior that was purchased used last June with 43K.

Nothing about the car I don't like and by far nicest VW we have ever owned!


----------



## SUVAGEN (Aug 13, 2011)

*TDI vs. Hybrid*

Well.... I really like the Touareg. But, I drove the V6 this weekend and it does not have enough punch. My Passat is just quicker, and of course handles better with the lower center of gravity. The additional weight on essentially the same engine just didn't make it a compelling driving experience. 

That leaves me lusting for a TDI which has more torque, or how about the hybrid? I have read virtually nothing about it having dismissed it solely based on its price, but evidently, it is a quick little beast, more torque than even the TDI. I started looking and since I am willing to wait for the right car, at the right price... I turn on all the search alerts, on all the websites and sit back...;-)

I also drove the Audi Q5 hybrid (I wanted to drive a 3.0 and that is the 3.0 they happened to have) and a Q3. The Q5 had the most pickup of the three, which is what really started the whole hmmm, what about a Touareg hybrid? thought process. The Q3 was slow (to me) and soft in the corners. The SQ3 will probably come over in the spring, but then I am looking at 40K for a cute little car that may not have a stiffer suspension. BTW, the large nav screen poking out of the dash board is just awful. The sales guy and I pushed every button trying to get it to go down - the Q3 had just been cleaned up and I was the second one to drive it - and finally we asked another sales guy, who said it doesn't go down. Really? We started to laugh because I had made a joke about forcing it down and breaking the new Q3. Only one uglier is the one on the Mercedes GLA which looks like they hot glued an iPad to the dash. Another vote for the Touareg. 

Got a great compliment though! The Audi sale guy said I was a really good driver (we had fun on the test drives). And I said "I know, that is one of the nicest things my ex-husband said about me." (When my kids said, "Dad says you're a really good driver", I almost fell over. First that he noticed, and then that he said something nice!)


----------



## Lee_K (Apr 22, 2012)

Well suvagen, you certainly have a lot of variety in your selection process1  Don't worry -- we all understand.

I've driven a Touareg diesel and liked the experience. The instantaneous torque is nice, but the SUV isn't faster overall in 0-60 and 1/4 miles times. But it certainly feels quicker off the line. Diesel powered vehicles command a price premium that takes many, many years to break even. I couldn't justify the $8k difference when I bought my VR6 T3 and have not had any regrets. $8000 buys an awful lot of gasoline. The diesel third generation Touareg also suffered some issue with the emissions system (Adblue tank and software) when it first came out. While those problems appear to have been solved, this is a system that the gasoline engined variants won't have to deal with. The same is true for the Hybrid Touareg. In addition to being even more expensive than the diesel (and pretty rare -- I have yet to see one in real life), you will be exposed to potential expensive repair issues in the future as the hybrid system is more complex and spare parts are most likely going to have to be shipped from Germany.

You've got a hot rod in your VR6 Passat wagon. Very few SUVs are going to match that performance level that you've become used to. A CPO BMW X3 with the 35i engine might be something worth exploring, and perhaps an S4 Avant if you can find one. But fixing your Passat is still the cheapest option, if your mechanics can figure out what problem is and it stays fixed once they do determine the issue.

Good luck!


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

X2 Lee_K, the VR6 in the T3 is a nice engine at a big savings but on some of the forums you are a 2nd class citizen if you don't have a Touareg with the TDI engine.

I also like the fact that the VR6 is a reliable design and the VW mechanics are comfortable and have good experience working on them.


----------



## Lee_K (Apr 22, 2012)

Agreed, rc. I've browsed a few other Touareg forums and there is a "the only Touareg is a TDI" attitude amongst some posters. Fortunately it isn't as bad here on VWVortex nor nearly as awful as what I experienced when I inherited an E90 328i a few years ago. On the Bimmer forums you were severely looked down upon if you had 1. a 328i instead of a 335i or M3, and 2. didn't have the Sport Package. I've been following forums for all kinds of cars over the years, from Fords to Hondas to Nissans to VWs. Never before or since have I seen such snobbery as on the BMW forums. Heck, when I had an Evo VIII, the Mitsubishi forum members were almost always courteous to the members who owned the lesser-performance Lancer Ralliarts and even base Lancers. Why BMW brings out that elitism I'll never quite understand.

The Touareg's VR6 engine is a good one with an excellent reliability record. My wife drives it daily and because we are located about ten miles out of town, most of our mileage is measured on the highway. We're averaging 24 MPG which I think is wonderful. Prior to this move we lived inside the city limits and the VR6 was averaging 18 MPG. I like the TDI engine very much and the Touareg is I think a better SUV with the diesel engine, but understand that the economics really don't break even unless you drive a lot of miles for many years.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the VR6, I just prefer the TDI. After I drove it and have lived with it for now for almost 5 years I don't see myself going back to a gas vehicle. For me I just prefer the TDI over the VR6 and I had a first gen 3.2 VR6 in my 04 Treg. A lot of people complained about that motor saying it was not powerful enough to move the car. I personally never had a problem with it and when I owned it I was living at altitude which robs hp anyhow. I did spend a week in a '11 T3 VR6 while on vacation and it was not bad. But I was ready to get back to my torque. 
SUVAGEN just needs to drive both and decide what is going to work for him. I hope he finds what she wants..


----------



## SUVAGEN (Aug 13, 2011)

Lee_K said:


> I've driven a Touareg diesel and liked the experience. The instantaneous torque is nice, but the SUV isn't faster overall in 0-60 and 1/4 miles times. But it certainly feels quicker off the line.


Oh, but I believe it _*is*_ quicker off the line. From Edmunds, "The Hybrid features a supercharged, direct-injection 3.0-liter V6 gasoline engine paired with an electric motor. The two combine to generate an impressive 380 hp and 428 lb-ft of torque, enough to catapult this Touareg from a standstill to 60 mph in just 5.8 seconds". In fact, one of the comments is that the Hybrid is tuned for performance, not fuel efficiency which is why it was such head scratcher, given the TDI gets better mileage. 

I like quick acceleration and superior taut handing, but top speed isn't important to me. Since I will drive a car for 100K miles, I want to really like it. 

Now everything else you say about parts and reliability is certainly a good possibility, even likely. I liked the idea of the diesel for its simpler engine and fuel requirements.



Lee_K said:


> You've got a hot rod in your VR6 Passat wagon. Very few SUVs are going to match that performance level that you've become used to. A CPO BMW X3 with the 35i engine might be something worth exploring, and perhaps an S4 Avant if you can find one. But fixing your Passat is still the cheapest option, if your mechanics can figure out what problem is and it stays fixed once they do determine the issue.
> 
> Good luck!


I have to admit I have started to consider the X3. It feels like I am going to the dark side. I don't want a wagon anymore due to moving were deep standing water does happen on the roads, and I am having just a wee bit of difficulty hauling myself up out of the Passat (I have never understood sports car seats where you have to sit on the curb to get in the car), and in another 6 years.... I am still rooting Touareg! I am continuing to look because assuming the lovely Mindy is still good, I will only keep her for maybe another year. I need to pass her on while she is still in good shape. This lesson has taught me that!


----------



## SUVAGEN (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeti35 said:


> Nothing wrong with the VR6, I just prefer the TDI. After I drove it and have lived with it for now for almost 5 years I don't see myself going back to a gas vehicle. For me I just prefer the TDI over the VR6 and I had a first gen 3.2 VR6 in my 04 Treg. A lot of people complained about that motor saying it was not powerful enough to move the car. I personally never had a problem with it and when I owned it I was living at altitude which robs hp anyhow. I did spend a week in a '11 T3 VR6 while on vacation and it was not bad. But I was ready to get back to my torque.
> SUVAGEN just needs to drive both and decide what is going to work for him. I hope he finds what she wants..


Yuppers, this girl likes torque. I know, who knew? A woman that loves cars and loves to drive. Always have. When I was 17 years old I fabricated a story at the NYC VW dealership about how my parents were going to buy me a car for graduation and I wanted a Dasher (I always liked wagons, probably because I also always liked dogs). I had my license and in those days, that worked and I got to drive it


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Since your local maybe a ride in my 2010 Touareg TDI might be worth it... tuned TDI putting down 402TQ to all four wheels. I know mine is older but it shows the true potential of the TDI 3.0 motor. 

David


----------



## JimmyVeeDubWI (Sep 27, 2014)

Buy the Touareg, if it's used make sure it was maintained at a dealer by VW-certified techs. If it was, buy it. And continue to only go through the dealership. It's better in the long run. That's been said before on this thread, but I thought I'd make it succinct: maintain any Vee Dub at the dealer, and you'll be happy. Maintain it elsewhere, good luck. Oil changes can be done elsewhere, but keep it quality.


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't want to jack your thread but also didn't really want to start another - should I buy deal. 

I like the attitude in this thread, it varies greatly from those you hear elsewhere. Currently I actually own a 2005 V8 and it has been just short of a nightmare to maintain. First was the battery($400) then the headlights($200) then the Thermostat($900), then the horn($80) then timing belt, water pump, stripped drain plug, etc all within a year. It also has a musty smell from mildew in the evaporator and an awful hard shifting issue and clunk coming from either the tranny or the carrier bearing. I had them look at the carrier bearing, and they told me it's been replaced and shouldn't be the issue....

Either way, I love the car when it's on the road but it's only been *a year* and we've been in and out of the shop constantly. Was thinking of ditching TReg's all together until I heard that from 09 and on the reliability issues got much better, also I don't really need the V8 so it looks like labor costs would potentially go down as well. We originally went "cheap" and bought the 05 with 80k miles at just under 13k. This time around we are more interested in paying more upfront and having less headaches down the line. 

Am I crazy for wanting to stick with the TReg and get maybe a 2010-2011 V6??


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

We bought our first Touareg last June (currently 5 VW's in family) and my first criteria was the newest generation T3 (2011-2014) and then wanted a CPO Touareg for peace of mind for next 2 yrs/24K. Since we were not towing decided VR6 was best value and could hopefully afford a LUX model with decent mileage.

Ended up with a CPO 2011 VR6 Lux with 43K that was a lease return to same dealer purchased from and maintained at for $29,500.

We love it! Best car we have ever owned!!!!

The TDI Touareg is the envy of everyone but the VR6 is an awesome engine and moves the Treg just fine for us. Combined MPG on display is 21.3 most of the time for us running at least 91 octane in the tank.


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

rcprato said:


> We bought our first Touareg last June (currently 5 VW's in family) and my first criteria was the newest generation T3 (2011-2014) and then wanted a CPO Touareg for peace of mind for next 2 yrs/24K. Since we were not towing decided VR6 was best value and could hopefully afford a LUX model with decent mileage.
> 
> Ended up with a CPO 2011 VR6 Lux with 43K that was a lease return to same dealer purchased from and maintained at for $29,500.
> 
> ...


Thanks RC, saw your posts from earlier. I guess then I can deduce it will spend less time in the shop than the 2005?


----------

